# مخططات لفلل وشقق



## معمارية طموحة (27 فبراير 2006)

هذه بعض المخططات لفلل ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## مهندسة البناء (27 فبراير 2006)

مشكورة جدا معمارية طموحة على ما تقدمينة دائما 
فهو رائع جدا 
وفقك الله دائما

وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندسة مي (28 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووورة والله على هذه الصور ..... حياك الله


----------



## مهندسة ديكور (28 فبراير 2006)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## احمد رفاعي (28 فبراير 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الشيمى (28 فبراير 2006)

*تعديل*

هذا التصميم رائع لكن اريد بعض الافكار الجديده


----------



## الخطابي (8 مارس 2006)

مشكورة على هذه الصور


----------



## الخطابي (8 مارس 2006)

kattabie*************


----------



## عبير حسن (8 مارس 2006)

الصور لم تظهر عندى ارجو معرفة السبب


----------



## الخطابي (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا للصور ونريد المزيد


----------



## الخطابي (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا للصور ونريد المزيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الخطابي (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا للصور ونريد المزيد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## الخطابي (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا للصور ونريد المزيد ذذذذذذذذ


----------



## hadouta (29 مارس 2006)

شكرا للصور ونريد المزيد


----------



## ضياءالدين (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة على هذه الصور واتمنى دوام التقدم


----------



## eng.thaer (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة جدا على هذه التصاميم لكن نود ان تعرضي لنا واجهات تلك التصاميم ولكي منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## engramy (7 فبراير 2007)

تصميم ممتاز
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعماري أحمد (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكي يا معمارية طموحة على المجهودات الرائعة و جزاك الله خيرا و بلغك أحلامك
المعماري أحمد من الجزائر
شكرا


----------



## أويا1 (11 فبراير 2007)

حلو بس ياريت كان في صور أكثر


----------



## دويتو (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على المجهود 
ونريد المزيد من المشاريع التى تلائم البيئة المصرية 
الريفية والحضرية والفيلات 
مساحات تبدأ من 60 متر مربع وحتى 200 متر مربع


----------



## warblacks (11 فبراير 2007)

شو رايكم في مبتدا في الماكس وجديد في الهندسة


----------



## مازن هندي (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجزاكي الله خير
ارجو اضافة الواجهة


----------



## سن الطوب (21 يونيو 2007)

اري ان التصميم يحتاج الي بذل جهد ولكن مشكور


----------



## سليمان سلامة (21 يونيو 2007)

هده فلل دوبلكس 

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## digital2005 (21 يونيو 2007)

لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## 3bdalr7man (21 يونيو 2007)

جزااااااااااك الله خيرااااا ان امكن وضع وجهات تكون مشكورررررررر


----------



## الحفوظي (23 يونيو 2007)

التصميم حلو وعملي بس الكتله بعدها اولية


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكورة على المخطط الجميل


----------



## معماري طموح (30 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزاك خير معمارية


----------



## بيكووو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:*​


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووورة والله على هذه الصور ..... حياك الله*​


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ابداع بس المساحة كبيرة اوي


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموضوع قيم ويستاهل المتابعة*

نشكر للجميع هذا الطرح والتفاعل


----------



## magicmoon (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر على هذا المجهود
ممكن اتعرف على معماري من العراق
رجاءا
اريد مخطط لبيت بسيط
ممكن؟


----------



## سـليمان (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ابداع حقيقي يعطيك الف عافية و نرغب المزيد من التصاميم


----------



## القاتله (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مجهودك مقدر ماتقصرين


----------



## هديل الحكيم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة. ياريت لو في مخططات فلل طابق ارضي فقط


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووورة والله على هذه الصور ..... حياك الله*​


----------



## مايا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سـليمان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ننتظر المزيد يامبدع


----------



## رمزي محمد بلبل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اشي مرتب بس العلى الشمال صغيرة شوي


----------



## سـليمان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية ياليت تعرض المزيد


----------



## خالد الهاجان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مخطط*

شكرا للمخططات لو يكون هناك مخططات سكن ارضية


----------



## ع ا د ل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة ونرجو منك التواصل بكل ما هو جديد


----------



## hsbc (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## newart (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موفقه بإذن الله ... لكِ مني أجمل تحية . ​


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذا التصميم رائع لكن اريد بعض الافكار الجديده*​


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذا التصميم رائع لكن اريد بعض الافكار الجديده*​


----------



## رمكك (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم جيد و لكن التوجيه غير مراعى فالحمامات يجب ان تكون بعيدة عن الغرب و الشمال منعا للرياح غير المرغوبة


----------



## iyadcoo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور جيدة جدا ولكن ..................... التصميم بسيط


----------



## نملة سحرية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر أرجو المزيد


----------



## الحاجه999 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المخططات الجميله مع التوفيق والرقي في العمل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا ياغالي
تصميم جميل


----------



## rimanbil (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أين بقية التفاصيل؟!!!!
على كل حال مشكورة مع تمنياتي أن لاتكون تصاميمنا دائما على النمط الخليجي


----------



## assuamro (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مخطاطات حلوة
نرجو المزيد


----------



## سـليمان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

معمارية طموحة ننتظر المزيد


----------



## tamer abd laha (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورة جدا معمارية طموحة على ما تقدمينة دائما
فهو رائع جدا
وفقك الله دائما

وجزاك خيرا


----------



## heshoo2010 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورة جدا


----------



## م.عبدالسلام حسن (24 ديسمبر 2008)

لم تطلع الى صورتين اين بقية مخططات الفلل والشقق


----------



## Heeda (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا التصميم ولكن ينقصه التنظيم وخصوصا في الدور الأرضي


----------



## متميز100 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## raafat_dh2 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

i want a plan of villa perfect


----------



## المهندس الدليمي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يامعمارية ياطموحة --- نسال الله ان يوفقك ويوفقنا في اعمالنا جميعا


----------



## علي عبدالله رحيم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا" ولكن نريد مخططات لمساحات صغيرة (150م2 الى 170م2)
بارك الله فين


----------



## قدير احمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

تصاميم جملية اذا امكن تصاميم لوجهات فنادق بمساحات متوسطة قدير احمد الخطابي


----------



## قدير احمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندسة ديكور ممكن بعض الديكورات الداخلية لصالات بمساحة 60 م2 وكيفية توزيع الاثاث فيها ؟؟


----------



## عبدالمنصف (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدااااا على الرسومات


----------



## ahmad_36 (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوهذيل (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا المخطط


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## malsudy (21 يوليو 2009)

الصورة لا تظهر عندي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## eng.hashem007 (23 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا
وين الصور أو رابط الصور ، فالصور لا تظهر 
أرجو تحديث البيانات
شكراً لك


----------



## المهندس الطمو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اخت طموحة الصور لم تظهر عندي فانا اولي من الجميع لان كلانا طموحين


----------



## المهندس الطمو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اخت طموحة الصور لم تظهر عندي فانا احق من الجميع برؤيتها لان كلانا طموحين


----------



## youcefsadi66 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على ما قدمتموه من برامج:31::31::13::13:


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## MBudran (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا بشكر جهود كل شخص بحاول انو يقدم اي مساعده وشكر للجميع .....ولاحظه الصور ما طلعت عني ممكن اعرف السبب ........؟؟ تمنيت اشوفهااااااا


----------



## engabedo (18 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا 
وفقك الله دائما


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ريم الفله (22 يناير 2010)

التصاميم ما تطلع عندي


----------



## امام مدحت الساهوكي (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ...الصوره لم تظهر عندي


----------



## فاجومى (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راضى سيد عبد العلي (7 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور*

اين الرابط


----------



## عاطف دويدار (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رئى*

من احبة الله احبب فية خلقة


----------



## amany.10 (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم اين الصور


----------



## marrynn (15 يونيو 2012)

رائعه


----------



## م.أحمد محمود عبدالسلام (16 يونيو 2012)

الصور لم تظهر عندى ارجو معرفة السبب


----------

